# Rabbit Hunting



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

What time do you guys get up to go rabbit hunting? Or what time have you found to be the most productive? Early morning? Mid day? I'm going out Saturday and I'm just curious as to what your guys' favorite times are for hunting them?


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sun up and just before dusk have worked best for me.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Rabbits are crepuscular like deer (feed at dusk and dawn). It depends what kind of hunting you are doing. If you have dogs I would think you would want to hunt them while they are out and about. I am usually alone and without a dog, so I go out when I think I can pinpoint specific areas they will be in and try to jump them from a brush pile. I don't see many, but the ones I do see are close and easy shooting.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

In winter I go a little later in the morning to give the sun a chance to warm up the ground/snow for better scenting for the dogs.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! I forgot to say no dogs, so we'll be going after them earlier I guess. I didn't go out a lot last year so I'm pretty excited so say the least. Have a few spots to hit up this weekend!


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

No dogs here either. Honestly have had no pattern in more/less rabbits at certain times of the day. I just get out when I can. I plan on getting out this weekend as well. Good luck.

Sent from my EVO 3D via tapatalk.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Walk very slow. Just like you would still hunting deer. Sneak up on them.


----------

